# Boat Motor Needed



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in need of a 50 to 85 horse outboard motor for my 1975 Trihull.
I can't afford to spend a lot for one but if you have one that you don't need please let me know.
It must be running good and I would also need the controls.
Please post here or call me at 801-940-1677.
Thanks, Dale
Grandpa D


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D have you tried to contact Lees, Dicks, or Freds or even the Boat Dude to see if they could help out like they may know of someone with a boat with motor just sitting that possibly you could get the motor???...just a thought.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 16' fiberglass boat I might be willing to sell. It has a good running 90hp two stroke. I don't even know how much to ask. If your interested in that let me know, I am in Roy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 75 hp Johnson Stinger that I have been trying to decide whether to sell or buy a boat for it. I don't even know what to ask. We bought it about 1981 and had it on a boat for about 5 years and I bought a new boat in 1985 and this has hung in my garage ever since. It looks great and was running perfect when I took it off the old boat, but I would need to take it to a dealer to check out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks bowgy.
I sent you a pm.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a FYI if you find one from somebody that you don't know and they want to sell it to you cheap. There have been quite a few outboard motors stolen from boats on the Lake Dillon Marina here in Colorado the last week or so. The thieves also took some sales off of the sail boats.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Just a FYI if you find one from somebody that you don't know and they want to sell it to you cheap. There have been quite a few outboard motors stolen from boats on the Lake Dillon Marina here in Colorado the last week or so. The thieves also took some sales off of the sail boats.


Good to know.
I had my 6 horse motor stolen a few years ago.
I can't imagine someone taking a 70 horse or larger though.
I guess that it could be done.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Grandpa D.
I sent you a pm
I will try to get some pics today of it.



> I can't imagine someone taking a 70 horse or larger though.
> I guess that it could be done.


Yeah, that would be one tuff guy to unbolt and pick that 75 up off the back of a boat.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are the pics. It is a little...a lot.... dusty. I didn't wipe off the dust first.
Sorry it was with my cell phone too.
It is a 1978 model, we bought it in November of 1978 and it was first on the water in the spring of 79. It is a standard shaft for transom heights of 14.5 to 15 inches.

[attachment=0:134nujzo]IMG_20110829_194946.jpg[/attachment:134nujzo]
[attachment=1:134nujzo]IMG_20110829_194823.jpg[/attachment:134nujzo]
[attachment=1:134nujzo]IMG_20110829_194823.jpg[/attachment:134nujzo]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks like a nice motor. As I said in my PM, I need a 20" shaft and yours is 15".
That thing is still new!
Someone will be getting a kick butt motor when you sell it.

Looks like my search is still on.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I think I will keep looking for a good boat for it and either use it or sell it as a package.

I pm'd you about your motor, if you are just replacing the 35 with something bigger and your 35 is still a good motor I might be interested when you replace it if I haven't found something. I am looking for a good 20 to 40 horse for a 14' aluminum boat I just bought.

Good luck Grandpa D.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you tried that place (can't remember the name) corner of Midland and 1900 right at the light NW corner. They have all kinds of stuff for sale I've seen boats with motors and just motors...wish I could remember the name of the place but I'm sure you've been by it...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have looked as I pass by but never stopped and asked them.
I'm a little nervous about places like that as far as their quality goes.
They usually ask a lot for their stuff to, because they are trying to make a living there.

I'm finding that it's hard to find a good used boat motor.
Most of the ones that are for sale need work and that can add up to a lot of money.

I may have to just sell the boat and buy a different boat with a bigger motor.
Problem is I like my old boat.


----------

